

The Art of Touch by Microsoft - dendory
http://tideart.com/?id=4ec018f6

======
xtacy
Direct link to the website: <https://www.artoftouch.com/en-us/#/learn/about>

------
andrewfelix
Why couldn't this have linked directly to the Microsoft site? tideart.com
didn't offer any particularly interesting or insightful explanation or
analysis.

~~~
dendory
The article has more explanations about the tech than Microsoft's site has.

~~~
andrewfelix
_"interesting or insightful"_?

------
genbattle
The site is mainly promoting Microsoft's new magic-mouse-ish touch mouse
range. It doesn't even work properly with touch; a pinch to zoom operation in
chrome simply zooms the page content, it doesn't scroll you through the
content like the mouse wheel does.

The drawing tools are very cool though, considering how simple they are to
use.

------
justinschuh
I just hooked up WebTouch support in Chrome on Windows. Unfortunately, I don't
have a touch screen on-hand, but I'd be very curious to know if it works in
Chrome canary with the --enable-touch-events switch.

------
kareemamin
Can't access this using my iPad. Microsoft's site claims that mobile Safari
does not play well with HTML5 and offers to let me download IE9. If I continue
anyway, I get a broken site. Saddening.

~~~
dendory
Honestly though a lot of the Google Chrome experiments didn't work on my iPad
either.

